# My New 1000m Diver



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

My new Diver! Tag Heuer Super Professional 1000m

First impression is









Allways liked the black dial with the big index, hands and case a bit odd

just the way I like it









Is this what they call modem burner ???










Pics from former owner










Thanks for looking

~w


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very chunky


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Congrats!! Watch looks brand new maybe NOS?

Regs

Bry



jasonm said:


> Very chunky


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Bry

Long time no see 

The watch was recently at Tag Heuer in ZÃ¼rich for "treatment"

Regards

Jacob



bry1975 said:


> Congrats!! Watch looks brand new maybe NOS?
> 
> Regs
> 
> ...


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Chunky! Great for self defence! I Like It!!!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello Mr Hagert









Cracking watch m8, make sure you watch door handles









I must say watch looks perfect!!

Enjoy!



neil_s said:


> Chunky! Great for self defence! I Like It!!!


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Was thinking about sending the bracelet to you!

If you still do satin work,

Nice to see you again.

~w



bry1975 said:


> Hello Mr Hagert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Beautiful example of a classic tool diver! Nicely done Jacob


















TAG spa work looks excellent, I'm impressed. Any idea what their turnaround time is?


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Colin,

About your question, I donÂ´t know the turnaround time, it was the former owner that

had it all done!

Nice PVD T/H by the way









/Jacob



Nalu said:


> Beautiful example of a classic tool diver! Nicely done Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jacob,

You have email ole chap









Love the Patina Pvding, from what I hear Heuer have some very durable PVD finishes.

Regs

Bry



watchless said:


> Thanks Colin,
> 
> About your question, I donÂ´t know the turnaround time, it was the former owner that
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great watches they were


----------



## Andrew Hertadi (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats on your new watch.

You might want to edit that "Pic from former owner" as that is my photo and I am not the person who sold you your watch.

I'm glad you finally found what you're looking for..... and too bad I don't ship outside Canada.

Cheers!


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Andrew,

I found my watch in Austria, and I have several pics from the former owner, all taken on

NATO. I realize that this is a scan taken by you! No question after reading the TZ thread.

I did allso looked up the FS. thread at craigslist, It sure is yours.

This is proberbly a mixed up situation caused by me and not the gentlemen in

Austria. I apologize .....

I stand corrected









Jacob Hagert



Andrew Hertadi said:


> Congrats on your new watch.
> 
> You might want to edit that "Pic from former owner" as that is my photo and I am not the person who sold you your watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Hertadi (Jul 23, 2006)

No problem, Jacob.

Here's a pumpkin for you


















Enjoy the watch. It's out of the ordinary.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Amusing that they put Meters AND Feet certification on the dial. ... Just in case, y'know, you couldn't do the math.









In ON HER MAJESTY'S SECRET SERVICE, James Bond ruined his Rolex by using it as a makeshift brass knuckles. After TKO'ing the bad guy, he looks at his watch and discards it ... "ruined." I imagine this brute would serve such duty many times over.


----------

